# Tool Watch



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Have I found the ultimate tool watch? George has just sent me a H3 Nav.6500, which is light and comfortable and seems as tough as old boots.

tom


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Tom I agree it is a great piece of kit ..... the only thing that would make it perfect .... fixed bars !


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

tom said:


> Have I found the ultimate tool watch? George has just sent me a H3 Nav.6500, which is light and comfortable and seems as tough as old boots.
> 
> tom
> 
> ...


I hope you like it Tom, and your quest for the "ultimate tool watch" could well be over. For me - it was a bit light. Not the watch's fault, but I may have been better off with with one of the metal cased ones. Once I got my G-Shock, I sort of knew I would probably not wear the H3, and that's how it turned out.

I like the Kirovsky, by the way Tom. I've been after something a bit "Breguet looking" for a while and this fits the bill nicely.


----------

